# 2015 VW eGolf 3P2S 7.4V 543Wh Lithium Ion Battery Module Solar Cart RV Powerwall



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

That's hilarious - I know that fans of German cars pay way too much for them, but $5,000 for a half-kWh module? 
Of course that's the "buy it now" price, which might as well be a million dollars - perhaps someone will bid a few hundred.

This is the half-size module, of which there are ten in an e-Golf to make the packaging work - the rest of the battery (17 modules) is comprised of 4S3P modules which are twice as long (and otherwise similar), apparently in the VDA 355 format.


----------



## TimseyLake (5 mo ago)

Hi


----------

